# Does Honey Work for Acne?



## drewfish01 (May 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me which honey is best for acne?  I have pure honey at home that i used to use with aspirin and i use to do aspirn masks.  This was when my acne was mild and close to moderate.

The last few months i have been very depressed.  I have acne again and male 26.  I have cystic acne on my face in certain spots on my face.  

I used to have a remedy for this which was a glycolic acid cleanser that worked for pimples and helped with red marks.  Now it doesn't work at all and everyday its getting worst and worst.

I read about other stuff like tea tree oil etc but i read that is waste of time.  I been using a basic gentle purpose cleanser and its not helping at all.  I quit the glycolic acid cleanser b/c it doesnt work no more.

Can someone who use honey tell me which one they use?  I dont care about the price at all or whatnot.  Do i go with manuka or raw honey?  

Should i use it as a cleanser or put it on few few hours at night and then wash it off?  

Does it work for cystic acne?  How long would it take to see results?

Is it more for acne or red marks/hyperpigmenation?

And is it best to use manuka honey that is umf 16?

I found this one where it has lot of great reviews but then i read lot of the reviews say they changed the manuka honey and thus its no longer like this anymore.  So does that mean i should avoid this one?

http://www.amazon.co...=A3VWBLOHLMSIFU

I'm really losing my mind right now.  I never thought i would have to go through this acne again and its taking over my life.  I'm basically staying at home every single day b/c of this.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm 33' and have struggled with acne all of me life and it freaking sucks!!!! I've never tried the honey thing but what had been absolutely life changing for me is African black soap. You can order or online but I just pick mine up at whole foods and its less then 4 bucks. I have been on oral antibiotics, topical meds, and even two rounds off accutane for my acne and seriously this soap had changed my skin. I just wish I had known about it earlier.. try it! at under five bucks you have nothing to lose. Hope it helps : )


----------



## ilonashop (May 5, 2013)

Honey has been demonstrated to have some antibacterial activity against staph bacteria, but it's not exactly the treatment reached for by doctors when treating staph infections. Also, it's never been clinically studied for its efficacy against acne bacteria -- just because it has some activity against staph bacteria doesn't mean it would work for acne. Plus, as mentioned by another user, the sugars in honey could act as a growth promoter for the acne bacteria.

There are many other, better options for treating acne, including benzoyl peroxide, salicylic acid, and sulfur -- all of which are available at the drugstore or at a large retail store. Unfortunately, if "home remedies" were so effective at acne, there wouldn't be a large market for other treatments and prescription medications


----------



## make2up (May 6, 2013)

There are many different types of honey.Manuka honey  is supposed to be the best one out of all of them, followed by raw honey. They are both much more expensive than regular honey (around $7-$10 per jar at health food stores), but I think their benefits are worth the extra dough.I've never used manuka honey before, but I have tried regular honey and raw honey. Having compared the two, I've got to say, raw honey is much, much better than regular honey.Raw honey looks different from regular honey because it's unfiltered. It's thicker and has an opaque color to it instead of being translucent.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 7, 2013)

If you mix honey with oats and scrub it on your face you will get the best effect and get a rid from dry skin and also helps to reduce the acne scars.


----------



## hasan (May 7, 2013)

when my age is 15 years that is time my hole face coming acne than i apply a natural skin care products for my acne.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 8, 2013)

I can understand acne is embarrassing and distressing problem for teens. Did you consult your dermatologist ?? My first suggestion is to consult your dermatologist, they can advice you better. 

Second suggestion is Right nutritional balance and proper skin care is most important. So

Drink 8 glasses of water daily

Eat healthy, eat lot of fruits

Avoid eating oily food

Don't touch the acne part

Home remedy : Honey is the best remedy for acne and it has antibacterial properties that can help cleanse your face and lessen the risk of acne.

Try for any organic honey. Add 3 tbps of honey and almond oil and apply it on affected area. Apply this acne weekly twice. It shows good result.


----------



## drewfish01 (May 8, 2013)

When you say organic honey, do you mean pure honey or raw honey?

And is it better to use it as a cleanser or a mask?  

Did it help you with acne?


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 9, 2013)

You can either apply raw honey or manuka honey. Yah it helped me.

once check this links they might be helpful for you http://imgur.com/YeIVX

http://www.livestrong.com/article/527223-raw-honey-versus-manuka-honey/

It seems you have severe acne problem you have posted this in many forums ... Why not consult a dermatologist and take their suggestions too ..


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

Hi girls,

I would like to add my idea and opinion about how honey helps to remove acne.

Honey is the best home remedie for all type of skin problems.You can also apply tomato+honey in your face.It works with turmeric als.and honey is antibacterial in nature,Try adding rosewater for additional benefits and pretty smell.

For extra exfoliation, you can put oat flour or brown sugar.


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all, I think honey is used for its anti-bacterial purposes while applying pimple gel/cream for it to dry up and recover.

Edit - Please no links to personal blog, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## stellagreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Drewfish so are out of acne now or not yet?


----------



## Avalon182 (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm 33' and have struggled with acne all of me life and it freaking sucks!!!! I've never tried the honey thing but what had been absolutely life changing for me is African black soap. You can order or online but I just pick mine up at whole foods and its less then 4 bucks. I have been on oral antibiotics, topical meds, and even two rounds off accutane for my acne and seriously this soap had changed my skin. I just wish I had known about it earlier.. try it! at under five bucks you have nothing to lose. Hope it helps : )


This. If you are still having problems, GO GET THIS AFRICAN BLACK SOAP!

I get mine at Target for around 5 dollars.

I'm 20, since I was 16 I've has horrid breast and on the sides of my face cystic acne.

This soap is life changing. It took about 2 weeks to see it clear up, then about 1-2 months

after that it was about 80-85% cleared up. Its worth the small price.


----------



## ritusen (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes those are some very important details you shared , i liked it but for acne i always prefer proactive solutions. I started using Proactive 3 Step Acne System recently,since a friend of mine suggested it to me. I could see the results within couple of weeks itself. My skin got back its lost glow.I completely got rid of my acne problem.Now I need not worry. Thanks to Proactive 3 Step Acne System for it's quality product.


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 1, 2013)

Honey is very healthy for skin, you must try natural healthy honey for acne you will get instant results from honey.


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jul 1, 2013)

Honey has natural properties in it that work as an antiseptic . Depending on your skin type I would test it out first. So perhaps you have a breakout on your skin and you want to see if it will work for you , test it out of that one inflamed area of the skin and see the reaction. Yes HONEY is a great cure for the skin and its an all natural way of healing the skin but you have to make sure that its best suited for your needs. Dab a bit on leave it on overnight and see what happens next.

Honey Clouds


----------



## victor01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, Honey definitely works for acne and in fact its a good source for skin problems like acne, pimples and wrinkles.

Just apply it on your face before going to bed and you will find some changes in 2 weeks.

I assure you that your face will be clean and clear and soft, and healthy looking and glowing in just a month if you apply it daily.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 2, 2013)

ya honey is natural actually honey is considered to be one of the greatest gifts that nature has bestowed on man. It is not only healthy when consumed, but also very beneficial to your skin. Its beauty and medicinal benefits have been known to humankind for centuries. There are stories that Cleopatra used to bathe herself in milk and honey and Poppea, the wife of Nero, used honey and milk as a facial lotion. Today, honey is used as an important skincare ingredient by cosmetic companies in order to help with different skin conditions.


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Honey does work but it must be organic honey as pimples and pesticides don't mix!


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 3, 2013)

Honey is perfect for those looking for an all-natural, organic way to look beautiful without chemicals. Honey packs more than just a sweet punch. Throughout the centuries, legendary beauties have used honey as part of their skin and hair care treatment. Legend has it that Cleopatra used honey to moisturize her skin and look beautiful, and honeyâ€™s beauty claims are finally being backed by science. Honey is naturally soothing, great for those who suffer from skin blemishes and acne.


----------



## ritusen (Jul 4, 2013)

There are some reasons why we put honey on our skin...?


It is suitable for all skin types, even sensitive. 
It acts as an antibacterial and anti-fungal agent and helps disinfect and speed the healing process of acne.  
It soaks up impurities and helps detoxify your skin.
It is loaded with antioxidants (aka the good stuff your face wants) and helps restore damaged and wrinkled skin. 
It is incredibly moisturizing, but will not break out you.
It naturally cleans your skin and leaves it super soft.


----------



## KateMoore (Jul 5, 2013)

How about lemon juice? It has antibacterial effects and it is often used for cleaning bacteria off your face before applying the mixture (honey and whatever goes with it). I apply the lemon juice and leave it on for about 10-15 mins. My face feels a bit stingy and the skin tightens, after which I put on honey and aspirin with a little bit of water. I leave it on for about 10 to 15 mins again and then wash it off with warm (not hot) water. Works like a charm for me, my acne has significantly reduced. But it can also have negative effects. Apply the lemon on a spot and see if your skin reacts differently from what it should. If not, then you're okay.


----------



## glitteraddict (Jul 5, 2013)

It sounds like you need a more aggressive approach. I would try a combo of BHA ( for prevention) and benzyl peroxide- 5% for a spot cream. If this still does not work, go to the doctor for a prescription for Accutane, which are pills you take orally. I hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey lemon juice is also good but this post is about honey she wants to know honey is good or not. i am agree with all honey works


----------



## feemia (Jul 8, 2013)

Honey is helpful, but probably won't take care of cystic acne on it's own. Oral antibiotics prescribed by my primary care doctor worked for me.


----------



## annabeautybox (Jul 9, 2013)

I would agree with those who offered you to go see a dermatologist - it is the best solution if you have real problems!

About honey: it is a natural product and as every natural product, quite allergenic. I had reactions to honey (rednesses etc) so it is not suitable for every skin!


----------



## larryweber (Dec 10, 2019)

Honey is really effective for acne as it has natural antibacterial qualities. There are multiple theory around is honey beneficial for acne?

Yes it is. As it reduce the water content within the pore lining. Since honey contains 69% sugar and it dries the water and acne will not be able to thrive into the deep skin when the acne begins.

As far as which honey is best for acne is concerned. I say that after a lots of research munaka honey and raw honey is beneficial for acne.


----------

